# Square up a patio



## dantheman77 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello, I need to square up a patio now I know I have to pull corner to corner to get it square.But I seen a guy take a 21 by 26 and came up with a formula so u didnt have to keep moving your stakes.Like 26x26=676 then 21x21=441 then add 441+676=1117 then what do I do?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

strings345


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought this was a site for contractors

http://www.diychatroom.com/


.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

waiting for the lock


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pythagorean's Theorem. Google it


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BKFranks said:


> I thought this was a site for contractors
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/
> 
> ...





genecarp said:


> waiting for the lock


*Push the red*
*!*
*button.*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just read his other posts.
Sounds like he's a dirt guy,
just afraid to say so in his
profile for some reason?


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Diag of square = side x 1.4142
Joe


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Use a deck square home depot sells them, there about 3ft big. In isle 2 on the top shelf:thumbsup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Either DIAG = 33'-5 1/16" or DIAG = 33 7/16" Depends on if your numbers are feet or inches.


Your actual numbers may (will) vary.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Apr 2, 2008)

3,4,5...6,8,10...seems to always be the easiest. never put any stock in a calculator......makes people too lazy and not use their brain.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

*dantheman77*... if your a contractor you need to update your profile with your trade. Currently you have DIY listed.


Because you have DIY listed as your trade.....

------------------------------------------

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
-----------------------------------


----------

